# Marimo ball (moss ball)



## Fishman Dan (Apr 1, 2008)

I have never personally tried it but, I have seen pics and read post where it has been done successfully.


----------



## TetraJeff (Aug 15, 2010)

I have also seen pics of this moss growing on driftwood and it looks nice, but I am not sure if the moss came from cut up moss balls, thinking of kind of filleting a thin layer of the surface of the ball and tying to the wood.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

http://plantedaquariumscentral.com/Malaysian-driftwood-covered-in-Marimo-ball-moss-ball-dwmarimo.htm


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

what a great idea


----------



## TetraJeff (Aug 15, 2010)

BradH said:


> http://plantedaquariumscentral.com/Malaysian-driftwood-covered-in-Marimo-ball-moss-ball-dwmarimo.htm


Yes! that looks very nice, I am also considering maybe some 
Riccia Fluitans and put that on my driftwood.


----------



## TetraJeff (Aug 15, 2010)

In center is the dirftwood I want something to grow on, either the moss or riccia fluitans. I am also thinking about pulling the sword plants from the left side of the tank and put something else that will fill in the area better, this is what I have in mind.
1)Rotala SP. 'Nanjenshan' 
2)Cyprus Helfer.
3)Nesaea pedicellata 'Golden' 
4)Rotala Rotundifolia


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

I will say this....riccia is a PITA when you trim/cut/pull pieces off lol. It goes everywhere.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Your going to have to get some big marimo and rip them open, in half. Then tie them to the driftwood to make it work. It should look nice though. It will probably take alot of them to work, but should be worth it.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Riccia is a real bummer... After all, it's a floating plant.

Marimo is also a bummer, since it can take years even in a high tech tank to grow through mesh.

I have a marimo ball that has grown perhaps 1cm per year. That's not very much  But the good news is, marimo are hollow inside, so if you're tying them to a log or something, you just have to split them in half and use the 2 halves.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

flowmsp said:


> I will say this....riccia is a PITA when you trim/cut/pull pieces off lol. It goes everywhere.


I totally agree.

My vote is for moss- Marimo or a "real" moss like Fissidens fontanus.


----------



## TetraJeff (Aug 15, 2010)

ohh!! I didn't know those balls were hallow, that would make the task even easier thats for sure. 
That Fissidens fontanus is pretty nice, is that the same stuff I heard called Christmas moss?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

No, Christmas moss is Vesicularia montagnei.


----------



## .Q. (Sep 11, 2010)

I used marimo balls to scape this ten gallon tree tank. I threaded the moss onto the driftwood.

Q


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

I think theres potential for marimo balls being used in this sort. They grow VERY slowly and will (months later) attach to DW. I had 2, tore one in half and tore the other so it layed flat. Now i have 3 nearly indestructible moss pads. Been this way for almost a year now and i really cant tell a difference color or size... maybe a bit bigger.

This is what theyre currently being used for.


----------



## TetraJeff (Aug 15, 2010)

.Q. said:


> I used marimo balls to scape this ten gallon tree tank. I threaded the moss onto the driftwood.
> 
> Q
> View attachment 23674


That came out nice, really neat appearance.


----------



## TetraJeff (Aug 15, 2010)

I was going to buy a marimo ball and the person I asked about it said during light hours when its going through photosynthesis that it will float, then sink once lights out.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

TetraJeff said:


> I was going to buy a marimo ball and the person I asked about it said during light hours when its going through photosynthesis that it will float, then sink once lights out.


In nature he's right. In an aquarium setting ???

Ive kept mine in med and low light setups. They have never came to the top. The only time they float is when i pull them out to rinse off debris. bubbles get trapped inside - squeezing them underwater a few times will make them sink again.


----------



## fish-n-pups (Feb 20, 2010)

I've thought about doing this, does anyone have a link to a thread where they've done it step by step?


----------

